# Supplement Rep



## Pskraider (Dec 5, 2014)

I was just wondering how i can become a supplement rep ? Or Just try out products for companies and make a log ?


----------



## theCaptn' (Dec 6, 2014)

It's real easy champ. I can hook you up with all the free placebos you'll ever need. Send me some pics of your physique and we can go from there.
Thanks, Captn'


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dieseljimmy (Dec 6, 2014)

Captn got all the connections...


----------



## Pskraider (Dec 6, 2014)

I'm serious..


----------



## johnsonl3872 (Dec 6, 2014)

I'm super cereal


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lift-on (Dec 6, 2014)

Just feel out the application in the forum!!


----------



## Pskraider (Dec 6, 2014)

Wheres the application lol? Can you link me please .


----------



## SFW (Dec 6, 2014)

Pskraider said:


> Wheres the application lol? Can you link me please .


----------



## theCaptn' (Dec 6, 2014)

Pskraider said:


> I'm serious..



I am a supermod son. Shit don't get moar serious than this


----------



## Pskraider (Dec 7, 2014)

Real mature guys thanks for the help.


----------



## johnsonl3872 (Dec 7, 2014)

Pskraider said:


> Real mature guys thanks for the help.



What kind of answers do you expect when you ask such a idiotic question?


----------



## theCaptn' (Dec 7, 2014)

WHERE ARE MY FUCKING COCK PICS????


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pskraider (Dec 7, 2014)

How is that an idiotic question ?


johnsonl3872 said:


> What kind of answers do you expect when you ask such a idiotic question?


----------



## johnsonl3872 (Dec 7, 2014)

Pskraider said:


> How is that an idiotic question ?



This is a BB forum!  Contact the company you want to work for!  Might as well ask how do you become a pizza delivery driver!


----------



## Conceal30 (Dec 7, 2014)

welcome to IMF


----------



## Greedy (Dec 11, 2014)

SFW said:


>




I CANT GIVE YOU ANYMOR REP LMAO BUT GOD DAMN I was lolin hard.


----------



## evolutionpep (Jan 13, 2015)

Welcome!


----------

